# Severe sooting issue help.....



## ja3480 (Jun 15, 2011)

Installed a Heat-N-Glo SL750-TRS-IPI-E in a rental property that is giving me a hell of a time.  I stayed within the specs of the manual.  A idea what I used may help { up off top of unit 16 inches 90 degree elbow then 14 inches horz to a 45 elbow into a slp trap cap}  page 28 figure 7.5 in the manual.  
Now I'm getting a ton of sooting on the outside of house as well as inside the unit.  I have checked the orfice the burner I have checked everything it seems.  Not sure if someone has had the same issue  that may be able to help me out.  The chase is closed up. So I have not yet opened the chase up although I will tell you I dont think chimney componets are seperated I triple checked all the venting as well as screwed every pipe with 3 screws per piece.

I hope someone can give me a word of advice.

Thanks 
John


----------



## DAKSY (Jun 15, 2011)

Sounds to me like your air shutter is too far closed. 
What fuel are you burning, LP or NG?
What color are the flames? If they are orangey colored with darker tips, 
that's a definite indicator of the air shutter being incorrectly set.
Open it up til the flames turn blue & then close it back up in steps.
Unfortunately, this will take some time, as I believe you'll hafta let
it burn for a bout 20 minutes after each "tweak" til you get it right.
Check the manual for the "Aeration" or "air shutter" adjustment..
This is your primary Air-to-Fuel (ATF) mixture point kinda like a carburator...
Too rich & stuff gets black. Too lean & the flames are blue.
Let us know how you make out.


----------



## yooperdave (Jun 15, 2011)

does the unit need to be converted to run on l.p?  or, if it was set up for l.p. does it need to be converted to nat.?


----------



## North of 60 (Jun 16, 2011)

yooperdave said:
			
		

> does the unit need to be converted to run on l.p? or, if it was set up for l.p. does it need to be converted to nat.?




A unit set up to run on LP and was supplied natural gas would run lean. A unit set up for NG and was supplied LP would run rich/sooty. A unit that was at a high elevation and not de-rated would run rich/sooty also.


----------



## jtp10181 (Jun 17, 2011)

Being as it was a DIY install....

First thing to check is as Daksy said, fuel type. Is it setup for the fuel type being burned.

Also could be a factory issues, if the air shutter was set wrong.

I hope you did not install the restrictor plate, I have seen DIY do that before on a 90 & Out. One person blew their glass out from a delayed ignition.

Also have seen plenty where people dump the entire bag of lava rocks or "mystic embers" over the entire burner pan.

Also have seen plenty where people use the entire bag of glowing embers, blocking all the burner ports.

Also have seen plenty where the logs are in a big heap on top of the burner, because apparently the log directions were too complicated, or the homeowner thought they could arrange them better.

Could be an installation issue also.

Probably would be quicker and easier to pay a professional to come figure it out for you, like maybe the lead tech from the dealer you got the fireplace from.


----------

